# Negative SIBO breath test, doesn't look negative to me



## WinterStorm (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey everyone,

So German doctors really don't like diagnosing SIBO. I've now seen 7 gastroenterologists none of whome will diagnose SIBO.

I paid privately to get my own lactulose test to try to diagnose distal SIBO (the pain and problems are near my ileocecal valve).

Here is my test overlaid with the indicative positive from http://ndnr.com/gastrointestinal/sibo/.

The gastroenterologist terminated the test at 150 minutes and told me it was negative. Is this right?


----------

